# Once a day feeding



## mypitsnameisamare (Jul 31, 2009)

Currently, I feed my pet 2 times a day (1. 5 per meal).

Would it be bad for his health if I would feed him once a day with the same amount (3 cups)?

Am I even feeding the right amount to him based on his age (7 months)?

Thank you in advance for your tips.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I feed once a day with no issues. We feed every evening when it cools off.


----------



## mypitsnameisamare (Jul 31, 2009)

thank you for your response. i appreciate it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

it does increase the chances of torsion.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> it does increase the chances of torsion.


what do you mean?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I would think once a day especially in the evening would tend to make them fat. Two smaller meals a day is better IMHO.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I feed my dogs every day at exactly 11:45 am and they know when its meal time they remind me some times i can always tell its food time when i have three pit bulls pushing there heads into me from every angle like they wanna get my attention. too smart i think.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

i feed my dogs once every days when i get home from work about 4ish


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

once a day around 3ish since he was 12 weeks old, 7.5 months now, no prob's


----------



## My_Bullys_Keeper (Jul 22, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I feed once a day with no issues. We feed every evening when it cools off.


+1 that's what i do too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i feed my young ones twice a day, but that will be changing shortly. All my other dogs switched to being once a day around 5 months old.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed twice a day.
2 cups in the morning and 2 in the evening around 6


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I feed twice a day for many reasons. I would be pissed if I could only eat once! lol
That is not my reason but Torsion is at the top of my list, plus eating 2x a day is better for the metabolism.


----------



## ilovemypitbull (Aug 1, 2009)

what kind of vegetables n fruits can i feed 6 month old


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i personally use carrots and green beans. there are a ton more of fruits and veggies you can feed. on the top of this health and nutrition forum is a Sticky on what you should not give your animals.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> what do you mean?


torsion, when the stomach flips and turns on itself.
aka bloat


----------

